# M&p .40s&w



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting a M&P .40S&W, Does anyone have one, What can you tell me about it? 
Thanks 
Hand Gun Bob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't have the M&P or have I ever shot it. I have a S&W Sigma .40ve and it's a fine shooter. At first it was real stiff in the trigger but that is starting to smooth out. I like the .40cal round well enought. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I've only fired the 9mm compact version.

I really liked the coming soon pics, and wanted one.
Found and quickly bought a factory demo for $350.
In the short time I had it, I lost interest in it quickly. (It seemed to thick and bulky for a compact. I don't think that would have bothered me if I had bought the full size version.)
Then I took it to the range the other day, and... WOW! This is an awsome shooting pistol! 

Now, mine is a factory demo. So I have no idea how many rounds its fired before me, but the trigger is sooo smooth.

I have read on the M&P forum about trigger break-in. Original owners say it takes quite a few hundred rounds to break the trigger in. They really don't like the way the trigger feels when new, but once its broken in they love it.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

hand gun bob, i have a M&P40 fullsize...so far i love it...but i am new to handguns so there really isnt anything for me to compare it to...i also havent been able to put many rounds through it as i havent had much time... the few rounds i did put through it went flawlessly. so far i love it


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Check out www.mp-pistol.com if you're interested.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Go For It!!!!*

I have the MP40 & the MP 9mm compact & will buy the MP45 ASAP!
Great pistols, easy to shoot, perfect ergonomics, accurate, relatively inexpensive, great life time warranty and easy to break down to clean.:smt023


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Terrific pistol. Mine is in 40 S&W. Shoots great: totally reliable, accurate and it feels great in the hand. If you already own serveral 40's, or if this is your first, you will like it. Can't go wrong.

Out West


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have the M&P9 and really like it. I also have an XD40 which I like but I think the changeable grip of the M&P results in a more comfortable gun to shoot.

Enjoy:smt1099


----------



## tjq (Nov 21, 2006)

I have an M&P 40 and now have about 1200 rounds through it without any serious issues. Had 2 fail to fire out of the same box of Factory Ammo.

The gun shoots very good and is ballanced in my hand.


----------



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help. I'm getting one this weeek.

You all have been a great help..

Bob


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Atta BOY Hand Gun Bob!!!!*

Congratulations! You won't regret it. We'll need pictures & reports:smt023


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

The M&P40 has quickly become my favorite CCW pistol , its handled every brand and type of ammo I've fed it with no failures . Ditto on the MP-Pistol forum hope to see you there soon .


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

JF.


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm sorry but after taking a look I can tell you the M&P internal are definitely NOT a copy of the P99 . Right now I'm working on up loading pics of the internal I just took . The way the M&P sear works is definitely not the same design . Where the P99/SW99 striker is tensioned then release by the trigger movenment , the M&P is merely a pivoting release with no extra tension applied to the striker .

OkI got the pic uploaded faster than I thought , you be the judge


----------



## Hand Gun Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

great pics, i will send mine when i get it..Thanks for all the help...by the way what do you all think of the PMC starfire ammo???

Bob:smt1099


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

id say they dont look very similar at all


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sniper350 said:


> Here is some background on the S&W M&P . Shipwreck should love this :mrgreen:
> 
> The reason this new design is very much liked by all that shoot it is a very simple one -- it is a refinement of the Popular Walther P-99
> 
> ...


And, Walther actually makes the frames for the SW99 and the SW990L. S&W only makes the top.

Actually, its just their version of a striker based handgun after the Sigma didn't take off. Its not a copy anymore than any other polymer gun is w/ replacable back straps - as far as the backstrap thing is - all the rest are copying the Walther for that. But thats about all.

The frame structure is totally different. So is the take apart thing. It's not a copy. The M&P is just their own design.


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't have any Starfire ammo except in 357 Mag , I usually carry Speer Gold Dot 180 gr in both my SW99 and M&P40 . I am interest in trying Doubletaps 200 gr 40 Cal ammo . The M&P40 is defintely the best polymer pistol I've own/shot , the modulatr design makes it easy for you to do you own smithing as you can see in the pic I removed the mag safety and sear release . I did it in about 4 minutes at my computer desk . Oh for those interested in modding their M&Ps I suggest this site , its been a great help to me.

http://www.burwellgunsmithing.com/M&P1.htm


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*M&p 40*

Hi, new to the forum, but had to add a comment regarding the S&W M&P 40 full size pistol.
I've had mine now for about 3-4 weeks and it's rapidly becoming my favorite centerfire pistol. The trigger was pretty heavy at first, but is starting to smooth out. It's design and manufacturing quality is superb. Reliability, and accuracy are awsome and With the new design of the M&P series the recoil is less than my EAA Witness Limited 9mm and that is a fantastic pistol. 
Personaly, I could care less where or from whom S&W got their ideas for this new gun. Bottom line is they have come up with a wonderfully designed new pistol that is going to be around for a long time and will be delegated to the back of the line by none of their competition. 
So Bob, I see that your going to get a new M&P so we'll be looking forward to getting your range report.
Jim


----------



## hipmatt (Mar 11, 2007)

I am considering this gun, should I go with the .40 or the 9mm? I live in CA!!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

hipmatt said:


> I am considering this gun, should I go with the .40 or the 9mm? I live in CA!!


Since you live in that state, I'd wait for the .45ACP model. That way you can use the full capacity magazines(10) instead of having that wasted bulk. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## EME (May 9, 2006)

Not to hi jack this thread, but still on the M&P 40. Does the M&P 40
have a fully supported chamber? If so, this could be my next buy.


----------



## rootn.tootn (Feb 14, 2007)

The M&P 40 does have a fully supported chamber. It is a fine gun. I sent mine to Dan Burwell for a trigger job, custom sights, slide melt / blast, and more aggressive textured grips. It is now perfect IMHO.


----------



## ghostwong (Mar 20, 2007)

hipmatt said:


> I am considering this gun, should I go with the .40 or the 9mm? I live in CA!!


Welcome to the CA club . . . If you live in CA look at www.calguns.net, a site for us CA guys who has very limited options.

I going to get a 40 s/w!:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Lately I've become very interested in the .45 ACP model coming up. It's supposed to be hitting shelves within weeks. Now the question is: Desert tan with manual safety or black without? I'll have to see both examples firsthand.


----------

